# New Boarder



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

*Good Begginner Setup?*

Ok so ive been snowboarding a couple a times so i decided to buy my own equipment. I got an 08 nitro revolt with flow flight 4 bindings and some zuma stealth boots. Is this a good begginner setup? Also im about 5'11" 140 pounds.* All together i paid about $450


----------

